# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Is Justin Amash going to run for president in 2020?

## Jesse James

He's dropped a few subtle clues.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> He's dropped a few subtle clues.


He might.. I'm not sure if he can garner enough support though. I'd support his candidacy if he were to run. 
I hope we won't get another situation where there's spoiler for our candidate such as Cruz this time. He really screwed us over, we should never forget that! Once a traitor, always a traitor. I don't think Amash would be in that camp, even though he's a lawyer, he's actually a decent human being... I like him.

----------


## Jbunker

I would vote for Justin Amash for president in a heart beat.

----------


## Cleaner44

Running against Trump in 2020 would be a bad idea and I would guess he would wait until 2024.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> Running against Trump in 2020 would be a bad idea and I would guess he would wait until 2024.


Do you actually believe that Trump is going to win?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wonder if he has considered running for Governor?

----------


## Cleaner44

> Do you actually believe that Trump is going to win?


Yes.

----------


## Brett85

...

----------


## Krugminator2

It seems pretty likely that he is thinking about it and I would bet he will run.  Being able to defend his House seat and raising funds would be the only things that would be hang ups.

----------


## CPUd

I'd support him no problem, but his best path may be through the VP.  If the GOP wants to rebuild long term, the Executive branch needs good VPs who go on to run for P.

----------


## jllundqu

> He's dropped a few subtle clues.


AMASH/Judge NAP 2016

----------


## Matt Collins

I would hope not, that would be the dumbest thing he could do.

----------


## Brett85

> I would hope not, that would be the dumbest thing he could do.


Why is that?

----------


## William Tell

He might run. I don't see how he could pull it off. libertarians are a minority in the party even though others can be sold on a candidate. You need a coalition to pull it off, I don't see Justin appealing to social cons, or other groups enough to win. Especially with Ted Cruz in the race.

----------


## Brett85

...

----------


## Matt Collins

> Why is that?


Because he doesn't have the gravity for that. Because the chances of him getting elected are minuscule. Because he doesn't have a machine and network that can get him there. Because he won't be taken seriously. Because Members of the House do not run for President and win. Because he would need to become more established in the eyes of the voting public before announcing a run.


If he were to announce a run for US Senate, then hell yeah, that might be a smart thing he could do (he risks losing his House seat though) assuming it were possible for a Republican to win a seat from Michigan. Otherwise he should stay put because he is in the best place he can be for a while.

----------


## William Tell

> If Trump gets trounced like I think he will, maybe Republicans would want to nominate someone who's basically the exact opposite of Trump next time, which would be someone like Amash.


That would be nice. But most people think Paul Ryan is the opposite of Trump.

----------


## Brett85

> Because he doesn't have the gravity for that. Because the chances of him getting elected are minuscule. Because he doesn't have a machine and network that can get him there. Because he won't be taken seriously. Because Members of the House do not run for President and win. Because he would need to become more established in the eyes of the voting public before announcing a run.
> 
> 
> If he were to announce a run for US Senate, then hell yeah, that might be a smart thing he could do (he risks losing his House seat though) assuming it were possible for a Republican to win a seat from Michigan. Otherwise he should stay put because he is in the best place he can be for a while.


Well, either him or Rand needs to run in 2020.  We need to have a voice for liberty in the debates.

----------


## Brett85

> That would be nice. But most people think Paul Ryan is the opposite of Trump.


Well, Paul Ryan is less authoritarian than Trump.  But I think either Rand or Amash could make the case in 2020 that the GOP needs to go in a completely different direction and actually nominate someone who appeals to younger people and minorities.

----------


## William Tell

> Well, either him or Rand needs to run in 2020.  We need to have a voice for liberty in the debates.


Yeah we need someone. I just don't think Amash giving up his house seat is the answer.

----------


## Danke

I give it a 50-50 chance.

----------


## Jesse James

I'm 99.9% sure one of Rand, Massie or Amash will run, I just am debating with myself which one

----------


## cindy25

under what party? Libertarian is now a viable choice.  and anyone running for president must win statewide office.  Congressmen don't win.  only Lincoln had been a congressman as his highest office.  Ron tried, Kemp tried.  Governor of MI is open in 2018. serve one term, and then step down and run in 2024. Jimmy Carter did this.  so did Reagan.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'd support him no problem, but his best path may be through the VP.  If the GOP wants to rebuild long term, the Executive branch needs good VPs who go on to run for P.


Why would Bill Kristol choose Amash for VP?

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I'm 99.9% sure one of Rand, Massie or Amash will run, I just am debating with myself which one


Have all three run. All three have compelling stories, and can bring up the positive attributes of the other if asked to attack one of said others.

Additionally, unlike Gary Johnson in 2012, each of the three can reasonably articulate a libertarian message. For further bonus points, it may push Rand towards libertarianism rather than the GOP establishment.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Well, either him or Rand needs to run in 2020.  We need to have a voice for liberty in the debates.


Uh no.... Rand will not be successful next time either without taking a massive turn to mimic his father in certain ways. And knowing Rand, I am betting that he has no intentions to ever run for President again.

----------


## phill4paul

> Have all three run. All three have compelling stories, and can bring up the positive attributes of the other if asked to attack one of said others.
> 
> Additionally, unlike Gary Johnson in 2012, each of the three can reasonably articulate a libertarian message. For further bonus points, it may push Rand towards libertarianism rather than the GOP establishment.


   Agreed. Get all three into the race. They can create a coalition at debates and then, as polls dictate, throw their support to one or the other.

----------


## 69360

He needs to run for Senate or Governor first. Congressmen don't have a high enough profile to win primaries.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

As others have said, Amash is too green to run for POTUS.

Rand is the only viable option for 2020.

And I _hope_ he's willing to run, after the backstabbing he received this cycle from supposed allies.

If not, we'll have to more or less sit out 2020 and focus on Senate and Gubernatorial races. 

...which should get more attention than they do, in any event.

----------


## cindy25

Amash has more experience than Rand, as he was in the state legislature before the house.  he is also a veteran and a lawyer, but he needs statewide win. as would Massie.  Rand has the name, but I don't think his heart is in it. he pulled the plug early this time. 

whoever tuns has to seek both the GOP and Libertarian nomination , ideally getting 2 lines, but also to use the Libertarian line as a threat, that would make it impossible for any other GOP candidate to win.

----------


## Matt Collins

> whoever tuns has to seek both the GOP and Libertarian nomination , ideally getting 2 lines, but also to use the Libertarian line as a threat, that would make it impossible for any other GOP candidate to win.


Bad advice, it doesn't work this way.

----------


## phill4paul

> He needs to run for Senate or Governor first. Congressmen don't have a high enough profile to win primaries.


   What seats did Trump hold?

----------


## Krugminator2

I think Amash should run.  He is pretty aggressive and well-spoken. He gives people someone to vote for.

I think it is important to have representative of freedom views. I see his campaign similar to Ron Paul's in that he is a minor House Rep with no chance of winning.  But assuming he is confident in keeping his House seat, he can be pretty loose about what he says which might fire people up.  I don't see Rand running again and Massie isn't great for this kind of thing. If it isn't Amash, there really isn't anyone else.  So I suspect Amash will take a crack at it.

And the odds of Amash ever being Governor or Michigan are 0.0000% and I don't think he could win a Republican primary for Senate let alone beating a Democrat. It would require some sort of really good luck like a scandal that took the Democrat of the running.  He was built to be a House Rep.

----------


## 69360

> What seats did Trump hold?


Trump isn't going to win the general. He won the primary because 17 candidates fractured the field. In the process he destroyed the GOP viability for a generation and may lose them the house. This election should have been a cake walk for the GOP with how crooked the Clintons are. Any number of the other primary candidates would have easily had a double digit lead on Clinton and the email leaks would be a real story, not pussygate. Trump being where he is was a perfect storm.

----------


## phill4paul

> Trump isn't going to win the general. He won the primary because 17 candidates fractured the field. In the process he destroyed the GOP viability for a generation and may lose them the house. This election should have been a cake walk for the GOP with how crooked the Clintons are. Any number of the other primary candidates would have easily had a double digit lead on Clinton and the email leaks would be a real story, not pussygate. Trump being where he is was a perfect storm.


  I was referring to the primary and your position that a candidate must hold a senate seat. That being a Congressman wasn't enough to get them the primary. Trump has never held an elected position, not even dog-catcher, and he is the nominee.

----------


## 69360

> I was referring to the primary and your position that a candidate must hold a senate seat. That being a Congressman wasn't enough to get them the primary. Trump has never held an elected position, not even dog-catcher, and he is the nominee.


 Trump was an anomaly. Too many viable mainstream republicans got too greedy and all ran the same year taking each other out. In any other election, this never would have happened. I'm sure the GOP will never make this mistake again. The jump from congressman to potus just doesn't happen.

----------


## Jesse James

to think Thomas Massie will never run for president or vice president is kind of ridiculous in my opinion.

I see no problem with Massie/Rand/Amash running as the LP nominee, if the GOP hypothetically allowed them too, if they don't win the GOP nominee

----------


## Matt Collins

> What seats did Trump hold?


Trump is a billionaire who has high name recognition for decades.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Trump is a billionaire who has high name recognition for decades.


Debatable, but he _probably_ has more money than Amash...

Name recognition though, certainly.

----------


## rg17

Massie or Amash 2020 with Rand Paul as VP.

----------


## CPUd



----------

